# Was ist eine Mailingliste ?



## pauschpage (22. Juni 2002)

Bei meinem Provider (new-host.de) steht  X x Mailingliste

Was ist das ?? Was kann ich damit tun ?


----------



## SirNeo (23. Juni 2002)

Eine Mailingliste funktioniert folgendermaßen, du müßtest eine Funktion bei deinem Provider haben wo du eine Mailingliste anlegen kannst, nachdem du diese angelegt hast hat diese die Mailadresse z.B. mailingliste@irgendwas.com. Nun sollte dort eine Funktion sein mit dessen hilfe du Emailadressen in diese Liste eintragen kannst.

Sinn und Zweck des ganzen ist, wenn du nun an mailingliste@irgendwas.com schreibest bekommen alle Personen die in dieser Liste stehen die Mail.

Ich hoffe das hat Dir weitergeholfen.


----------

